# moving from India to Malaysia



## aabansal_83

Hi..hope anyone of you might be able to answer my query...

I am moving from India to Malaysia next month with my wife and one year old kid. My office would be in Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Kulalampur. I would like to stay close to office...i would like to know the normative cost of living for three of us primarily the cost of renting 2 bedroom furnished apartment close to office and public transport expenses and daily living expenses like food, electricity, water charges etc.

thanks
abhishek


----------



## expatkl

It depends what your living standards. Since you are from India, I will take normal living as being one close to how Malaysians live. 

Rent 1000RM

DSL 140 RM

Water Free

Electricity it is cheap under 200 KW but after that it is something like .33 per KW. If you have 1 AC on all day it will be around 300RM per month

Food varies but you can save by shopping at Tesco. Eating Roti Canai and a Teh tarik for breakfast. But 750RM a family of three can eat very well for 1 month.

Public Transport is not expensive about 1.50 RM for a short monorail trip


----------

